# New igaging DRO's in Grizzly flyer



## SEK_22Hornet (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got a new Grizzly sales catalog and noticed that they have a new higher accuracy DRO with stackable readouts.The website says not available for immediate shipment. These claim accuracy of .002" over 38" distance and have 70" cables. They are calling them their "Absolute DRO". Anyone know anything about these compared to the ones that have been around for a while? Just curious. Here is a link to the catalog page in the flyer that has both types listed. I like the looks of the new style with the mounting arm and stackable displays! The prices are only a little higher than the ones they have been selling.

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2014/Spring/32


----------



## kizmit99 (Apr 11, 2014)

I like the look of the little mounting arms they've added for the displays.
The scales themselves certainly look a lot like the AccuRemote scales.  I wonder if the zero position memory is just a feature of the display head, or whether they've added a way for the display head to communicate back to the read unit?  I'll be keeping an eye out for any info on them...


----------



## davidh (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a 6" & 12" I got to see what their all about.   the Accuremote Models have been discontinued and replaced by these models.  they look to be a nice piece of equip. at about 25% more money than the Accuremote models.   the 6" is $46.55 and the 12" is $70.15 if anyone is interested in them.


----------

